# 2020 Design Software ? ? ?



## tman78 (Aug 13, 2016)

Hi Friends,

How many companies or designers are using *2020 design software* to design and layout kitchens?

Does 2020 have any other uses (baths, etc)?

I'm asking because lately i'm seeing ads for designers with 2020 experience. 

Thanks for your constructive input!

~T


----------



## sunkist (Apr 27, 2012)

Home crepo and blowes use 20/20 design, i think 20/20 is the most populor also they partner with major cabinet manufactures, so if you are going to install Craftmaid cabinets for example the software has doors and finnishes that Craftmaid make.


----------



## tman78 (Aug 13, 2016)

sunkist said:


> Home crepo and blowes use 20/20 design, i think 20/20 is the most populor also they partner with major cabinet manufactures, so if you are going to install Craftmaid cabinets for example the software has doors and finnishes that Craftmaid make.


No S***t ! oK...thanks...i didn't know what

What's your opinion of the program?


----------



## rblakes1 (Jan 8, 2015)

I like using it. The cabinet manufacturer downloads are awesome because it puts their entire catalog into 2020. It also exports the entire order in to order express for easy ordering (if your cabinet manufacturer uses OE). Once you use it a couple times you can get designs done pretty quickly.

It also does bathrooms, and can be used as a more basic general design software. The built in catalogs cover pretty much everything inside a house

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Lokahi117 (Jan 30, 2017)

so is this kinda software take a long time to learn? im looking for something is better than sketchup cause its more geared to home building and design.


----------



## rblakes1 (Jan 8, 2015)

Ther basics are pretty easy to pick up, and there are plenty of YouTube videos if you get stuck on something. 

I have sketchup, but I haven't messed with it to know how it compares 

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## perkins25 (Feb 10, 2017)

I second the post about watching videos. Youtube seems to have something for everything these days. I am sure you can find some videos to help with any confusion you may have.


----------

